# Greeting from Thames Valley Exotics/Rodents



## thamesvalleyexotics (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi to one and all!
I doubt any of you guys will know me. Once upon a time I kept a large number of exotic rodents including show line fancy meece and ran TVR forums etc.
These days, I'm largely reptiles but have been trying (and failing!) to get some decent quality mice for breeding.
Yes... I'll be honest I breed for food. I'm a great believer in the old "you are what you eat" adage. I also believe that food mice shouldn't be kept in teeny cramped cages, feed rubbish, cheap diets and culled en mass. For this reason I've always bred my own. 
So... I am here to admire your meece and see if anyone is going to either london champs or Kempton park reptile show this year as I'm after decent showline mice. 
Here is a pic of some of the stuff I used to breed:



















So hello one and all! I look forward to making your aquaintence!

Kat


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Name rings a bell. Think I've seen you on preloved maybe??

:welcomeany

Lots of us going to the London Champs, have a look in the "For Sale" forums


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

hello kat.. I know you  *waves its me kelly* :lol: 
and I remember tvr ..
I dont think I will have any mice ready for kempton or the september london champs but there is quite a few others advertising some lovely show mice in the classifieds for collection at september champs .


----------



## thamesvalleyexotics (Aug 2, 2010)

Excellent *rubs hands together with glee*I shall start booking things.... mwahahah.
You might have seen me on preloved.

Hello Kelly, long time no speaks, how are you hun?

I shall have to get pics up of my black eyed white multimammate mice...


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I am good thanks hun.. will be good to catch up again at some point


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## thamesvalleyexotics (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum ^.^


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, wow...that tan...uh...welcome!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Welcome, TVRodents was the whole reason i got into mouse breeding and i meet some great friends on there too.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I remember your site well to :welcomeany


----------



## thamesvalleyexotics (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow! it appears I haven't been forgotten. I feel loved! :lol: 
I'm really looking forward to getting to know you guys, I'd especially like anyone that is going to be at London Champs to make themselves known so I can come and say hello whilst I'm there. 
I always love getting to know new people.

Kat


----------

